

Got the Next Great Idea? - kjhughes
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/20/education/edlife/campus-incubators-are-on-the-rise-as-colleges-encourage-student-start-ups.html

======
nessup
I would love to see incubators on more campuses. Especially considering
certain underfunded state institutions (such as the one I am from myself),
having an incubator could not only encourage the emergence of a hacker
community but also emphasize the importance of knowing business fundamentals.
Should engineers know who a VC is or what "private equity" really means? I
think so.

------
quizbiz
Campus Bubble, one the mentioned startups, is the first undergraduate venture
of Emory OTT. </involved>

